# ATI X600 (framebuffer + accel) Notes for a Laptop Install

## snorri_dj

Some results of experimenting with my laptop (1400x1050 display) and an ATI Radeon Mobility X600 graphics card. I had two goals: framebuffer splash for the console and full acceleration in X. If I was going through the hard yards of getting a gentoo install working, nothing less would suffice!

Just out of interest, the laptop is an LG/IBM Xnote LM70. Hopefully this will help some others out there.

FRAMEBUFFER SPLASH

If you want a framebuffer splash (i.e. high res console window with a background which doubles as a graphical boot screen), the steps in the Wiki guide here are generally correct, but a little short on details. If you are installing gentoo with kernel 2.6 *now* you can safely ignore having to patch your kernel. It should be fine. 

Recompiling the kernel - options that must be flagged.

Device Drivers -> Graphic Support -> <*> Support for frame buffer devices

Device Drivers -> Graphic Support -> Consile Driver Display Support -> <*> Video mode selection Support

Device Drivers -> Graphic Support -> Consile Driver Display Support -> <*> Framebuffer Console support

Device Drivers -> Graphic Support -> <*> Support for the framebuffer splash

Recompiling the kernel - if you want loadable splash images as opposed to going to the effort of compiling them into the kernel (recommended)

Device Drivers > Block devices -> <*> RAM disk support

Device Drivers > Block devices ->  (4096) Default RAM disk size (kbytes) (NEW)

Device Drivers > Block devices -> [*]   Initial RAM disk (initrd) support

Recompiling the kernel - Choose one of options below for the framebuffer drivers (make sure you choose both c-i and c-ii together)

a) Device Drivers -> Graphic Support -> <*> Vesa Vga graphics support -> Vesa driver type (vesafb) -->

b) Device Drivers -> Graphic Support -> <*> Vesa Vga graphics support -> Vesa driver type (vesafb-tng) -->

c - i) Device Drivers -> Graphic Support -> <*> ATI Radeon display support

c -i i) Device Drivers -> Graphic Support -> <*> DDC/I2C for ATI Radeon support

More details on these particular choices below.

The rest of the information in the Wiki guide for emerging splashutils and setting up a splash image work fine.

ATI FLGRX DRIVERS

Instructions for setting this up can be found in the ATI Wiki guide here. I didn't have to do anything unusual here and the process is straightforward. Also didn't need to change any of the default settings the flgrxconfig set up in xorg.conf.

RESULTS 

Ok some results using different combinations of drivers (for framebuffer and for X).

1) Vesafb-tng + flgrx (FB works in 16 and 32bit colour depths, creates strange artifacts at 24bit full acceleration in X with ATI's flgrx drivers)

2) Radeonfb +flgrx (Great fb splash, but if X is accelerated, it locks up when dragging windows)

3) Vesafb + flgrx (Great fb splash, fully accelerated X. Same results as vesafb-tng - has problems at 24bit colour depth)

4) Framebuffers+Xorg's ATI drivers (todo)

1) Setting Vesafb-tng in the kernel (and radeonfb *off*) manages the gensplash framebuffer almost perfectly. When using a them like emergence however, it leaves me with strange artifacts (vertical lines) down the left side of the screen and messes a little with ncurses displays (eg make menuconfig). It's still very usable and the problems hardly noticable. If I drop back to the default splash with tux in the corner, it doesn't have a problem at all. Be sure to use vesafb and not vesafb-tng in your grub file though! This fooled me for a while. e.g. my grub lines are

kernel=(hd0,2)/boot/vmlinuz root=/dev/sda3 video=vesafb:ywrap,pmipal,1400x1050-24@85 splash=verbose,theme:emergence 

initrd (hd0,2)/boot/fbsplash-emergence-1400x1050

Note that your kernel location and root location may differ, the rest should suit what you need.

Later discovered that changing the colour depth from 24 to either 16 or 32 fixes the strange artifacts. 32 is a bit of a load on the system, especially if you splash

it across the 7 or 8 consoles.

X works fine with ATI's drivers and gets full acceleration.

2) Deleted the vesafb option from the kernel and tried the radeonfb on its own. Make sure you include the DDC/I2C for ATI support as well. I also added the debugging option in the kernel (directly beneath DDC/I2C). 

I modified the grub line for vesafb-tng so that it replaced vesafb with radeonfb and gave it a whirl. it aborted and dropped back to the default tux gensplash at 640x480. So it was obviously missing all the arguments passed to it, including the splash theme. This is where I checked the debugging option in the kernel and dmesg notified me that it was grabbing parameters from the bios. I then edited grub so that I now had

kernel=(hd0,2)/boot/vmlinuz root=/dev/sda3 video=radeonfb splash=verbose,theme:emergence 

initrd (hd0,2)/boot/fbsplash-emergence-1400x1050

and it worked fine - dropped into a 1400x1050 display (default for my lcd I guess) and threw up the emergence splash. I expect the default 1400x1050 resolution were from the parameters found in bios - check out "dmesg|grep fb" for info. Passing it vga options doesn't work, so it doesn't behave like vesafb (as opposed to vesafb-tng). There is unfortunately no documentation on it in /usr/src/linux/Documentation/fb. It could be that the radeonfb driver will only work at a single default setting, or perhaps there are other ways to pass it arguments? Just found another forum note from a guy who's passing vesafb-tng style arguments through radeonfb to the kernel. But can't get this to work for some reason in grub.

Running the X server via startx after getting the radeonfb splash working: while the framebuffer splash was great and had no strange artifacts, running startx for the first time did! Moving the mouse over windows resulted in slightly messy redraws and clicking on the twm menu caused an X lockup. However, once I set up the ati flgrx drivers the problems in startx disappeared and it gave full acceleration (could run flg_glxgears from inside twm's xterms) but I found X would lockup when you tried to drag a window.

So it seems the radeonfb drivers for the framebuffer and ATI's flgrx for the X server dont mix. Rebooting and starting up X again with Option "no_accel" "yes" set in xorg.conf managed to start X without lockups from window dragging, but no acceleration.

3) Just using the old vesafb resulted in a great fb splash with full X acceleration using the flgrx driver as long as I used 16 or 32 bit colour depths.

For a 1400x1050 screen, my grub configuration is given by

kernel=(hd0,2)/boot/vmlinuz root=/dev/sda3 vga=836 video=vesafb:ywrap,pmipal splash=verbose,theme:emergence 

initrd (hd0,2)/boot/fbsplash-emergence-1400x1050

Note that it doesn't take the resolution options here like vesafb-tng does. Instead use vga=xxx. The respective codes for 1400x1050 vga are 834 (16 bit), 835 (24 bit) and 836 (32 bit). 

CONCLUSIONS AND QUERIES

Please correct me if I'm barking up the wrong tree here, or post some info if you have some knowledge about it.

- Radeonfb is not compatible with flgrx. Could be because radeonfb is xorg's fb driver and simply doesn't work with the closed ATI flgrx. Might work with xorg's ati driver, but I've yet to test. Could it also be due to problems with two displays trying to access the card and interfering with each other? 

- Vesafb. Is this done in software on the cpu? Might explain why it works with flgrx.  

Good luck.

Daniel.

----------

## pilla

Moved from IG

----------

## schlesi

Daniel,

thank you very much for your how-to. Sadly, it doesn't work for me. I have an Asus V6800-notebook with the X600 graphics card. When I start glxinfo/glxgears or try to watch a video, my X-server hangs.

Could you please look in your /var/log/Xorg.0.log, what exactly your X600 chip is named? My chip is named "MOBILITY RADEON X600 (M24 3150)" (Chipset = 0x3150).

Thanks,

Thomas

----------

## snorri_dj

Exactly same as mine. Sorry I did't actually have anything written here about my difficulties with getting X accelerated (tried to keep it just focused on getting the framebuffer working). 

As for my problems with accelerating X, I did get the X server hanging, but I found the main problem wasn't in my Xorg.conf. For that I'm using pretty much exactly what fglrxconfig generated. My problems instead were in my kernel configuration. You need to make sure you don't check superflous chipsets and drivers. For example *only* use the vesafb driver for the framebuffer. Don't use Xorg's radeonfb driver as well, it overrides the vesafb driver and doesn't play nicely with ATI's proprietry drivers. Also make sure you have the correct chipset set for agp and only use one there too! You can find that with lspci.

If you like, pm me with your email and I'll send you copies of my xorg.conf, kernel config file and lspci output for you to peruse.

There's also a good thread here somewhere on settup in the Radeon cards - but its pretty huge. The guy who unofficially moderates the thread has a good web page on getting ATI cards working as well - might be worth a look. 

Wiki is here. Wedge's web page (FAQ) is linked in at the bottom if you haven't already found it.

Cheers,

Daniel

 *schlesi wrote:*   

> Daniel,
> 
> thank you very much for your how-to. Sadly, it doesn't work for me. I have an Asus V6800-notebook with the X600 graphics card. When I start glxinfo/glxgears or try to watch a video, my X-server hangs.
> 
> Could you please look in your /var/log/Xorg.0.log, what exactly your X600 chip is named? My chip is named "MOBILITY RADEON X600 (M24 3150)" (Chipset = 0x3150).
> ...

 

----------

## dezore

i have a problem with my ATI X600 - it seems like no working fglrx...

when i try to start fglrxinfo - my laptop hanged...

can somebody post working configs?

----------

## schlesi

dezore,

may be you want to have a look at "my" thread: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-343410-highlight-.html. I have solved the problem for me.

Thomas

----------

## MasterX

I also have an ATI X600 card. 

```

Chipset MOBILITY RADEON X600 (M24 3150) found

```

So far so good. The system does not hang and I am getting about 1700FPS with glxgears. 

The problems are that I do not have xv extension on the second extension and resume/suspend does not work.

schlesi,   dezore

Do you have PCIE support in the kernel? You do not need AGP support.

----------

## MasterX

schlesi,

If you are still using the xorg.conf file that I found in the link you posted then you need to make a couple of changes:

Change:

```

# This loads the GLX module

#    Load        "glx"   # libglx.a

#    Load        "dri"   # libdri.a

```

to

```

# This loads the GLX module

    Load        "glx"   # libglx.a

    Load        "dri"   # libdri.a

```

Change

```

Option "no_accel"                   "yes"
```

to 

```

Option "no_accel"                   "no"

```

----------

## schlesi

masterx,

I have PCIE-support in my kernel. If you would like to have a look at my config files , feel free: http://www.mynetcologne.de/~nc-schlesth/linux/AsusV6800_ATIX600_config.tar.gz  :Wink: 

Thomas

----------

## MasterX

 *schlesi wrote:*   

> masterx,
> 
> I have PCIE-support in my kernel. If you would like to have a look at my config files , feel free: http://www.mynetcologne.de/~nc-schlesth/linux/AsusV6800_ATIX600_config.tar.gz 
> 
> Thomas

 

I have a couple of questions: What is Option "EnablePageFlip" used for and why have you set to use the internal AGPGart?

----------

## schlesi

I don't know, what EnablePageFlip exactly does, but I was told it should give the X-server an performance advantage. 

For AGPGart: may be you can disable it, try it out.

Thomas

----------

## Wedge_

I think you'll find that the EnablePageFlip option will be ignored by the fglrx driver. It's only an option if you use the "radeon" driver IIRC. Check your X logfile closely and you should see a message confirming this.

----------

## MasterX

 *schlesi wrote:*   

> I don't know, what EnablePageFlip exactly does, but I was told it should give the X-server an performance advantage. 
> 
> For AGPGart: may be you can disable it, try it out.
> 
> Thomas

 

I have disabled the AGPGart, but I really do not know what I should do. I think I will reenable it

----------

## schlesi

You could do a "glxgears" with and without agpgart and see, if there's any difference in the performance.

----------

## MasterX

 *schlesi wrote:*   

> You could do a "glxgears" with and without agpgart and see, if there's any difference in the performance.

 

I think I am getting pretty much the same FPS

----------

## dakaz

Hi All, 

I have been following this thread and several others both on the gentoo forums and elsewhere - but have not been able to solve my problem.  I have a new HP Compaq nc8230 Laptop with the ATI Mobility x600 PCI Express video card.  I am running xorg 6.8.2, and the latest ATI drivers.  When I startx with fglrx as my driver, and I have module "load dri" enabled in xorg.conf, I get a blank screen and can't switch terminals or anything.  I ssh in from another machine and X is running 100% of the CPU.  In investigating, I get no errors in my xorg log, it just looks like this:

```

.

.

.

(II) fglrx(0): DRIScreenInit done

(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module Version Information:

(II) fglrx(0):     Name: fglrx

(II) fglrx(0):     Version: 8.14.13

(II) fglrx(0):     Date: Jun  8 2005

(II) fglrx(0):     Desc: ATI FireGL DRM kernel module

(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module version matches driver.

(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module Build Time Information:

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel UTS_RELEASE:        2.6.11-gentoo-r9

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel MODVERSIONS:        no

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel __SMP__:            yes

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel PAGE_SIZE:          0x1000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] register handle = 0xc8800000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] ATIGART Table handle = 0xc3ff0000

(II) fglrx(0): [pcie] 65536 kB allocated with handle 0x00000000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] ringbuffer size = 0x00100000 bytes

(WW) fglrx(0): [drm] using DRM defaults (QS_ID=9650ffff)

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] DRM buffer queue setup: nbufs = 100 bufsize = 28672

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] texture shared area handle = 0xfcf2f000

(II) fglrx(0): shared FSAAScale=1

(II) fglrx(0): DRI initialization successfull!

(II) fglrx(0): FBADPhys: 0xc0000000 FBMappedSize: 0x008f7000

(II) fglrx(0): FBMM initialized for area (0,0)-(1728,1360)

(II) fglrx(0): FBMM auto alloc for area (0,0)-(1728,1050) (front color buffer - assumption)

(==) fglrx(0): Backing store disabled

(==) fglrx(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) fglrx(0): Using hardware cursor (scanline 1056)

(II) fglrx(0): Largest offscreen area available: 1728 x 296

(**) Option "dpms"

(**) fglrx(0): DPMS enabled

(II) fglrx(0): Using XFree86 Acceleration Architecture (XAA)

        Screen to screen bit blits

        Solid filled rectangles

        8x8 mono pattern filled rectangles

        Solid Lines

        Dashed Lines

        Offscreen Pixmaps

        Setting up tile and stipple cache:

                26 128x128 slots

(II) fglrx(0): Acceleration enabled

(II) fglrx(0): X context handle = 0x00000001

(II) fglrx(0): [DRI] installation complete
```

I can run X usign the ati driver, but obviously get no acceleration.  There is only this is dmesg:

```
# dmesg | grep fglrx

fglrx: module license 'Proprietary. (C) 2002 - ATI Technologies, Starnberg, GERMANY' taints kernel.

[fglrx] Maximum main memory to use for locked dma buffers: 803 MBytes.

[fglrx] module loaded - fglrx 8.14.13 [Jun  8 2005] on minor 0

[fglrx] module unloaded - fglrx 8.14.13 [Jun  8 2005] on minor 0

[fglrx] Maximum main memory to use for locked dma buffers: 803 MBytes.

[fglrx] module loaded - fglrx 8.14.13 [Jun  8 2005] on minor 0

[fglrx] Maximum main memory to use for locked dma buffers: 803 MBytes.

[fglrx] free  PCIe = 54804480

[fglrx] max   PCIe = 54804480

[fglrx] free  LFB = 43044864

[fglrx] max   LFB = 43044864

[fglrx] free  Inv = 0

[fglrx] max   Inv = 0

[fglrx] total Inv = 0

[fglrx] total TIM = 0

[fglrx] total FB  = 0

[fglrx] total PCIe = 16384

```

In my xorg.conf my ATI section looks like this:

```
# === ATI device section ===

Section "Device"

    Identifier                          "ATI Graphics Adapter"

    Driver                              "fglrx"

#    Driver                             "ati"

# ### generic DRI settings ###

# === disable PnP Monitor  ===

    #Option                              "NoDDC"

# === disable/enable XAA/DRI ===

    Option "no_accel"                   "no"

    Option "no_dri"                     "no"

# === misc DRI settings ===

    Option "mtrr"                       "off" # disable DRI mtrr mapper, driver has its own code for mtrr

# ### FireGL DDX driver module specific settings ###

# === Screen Management ===

    Option "DesktopSetup"               "0x00000100"

    Option "MonitorLayout"              "LVDS, AUTO"

    Option "IgnoreEDID"                 "off"

    Option "HSync2"                     "unspecified"

    Option "VRefresh2"                  "unspecified"

    Option "ScreenOverlap"              "0"

# === TV-out Management ===

    Option "NoTV"                       "no"

    Option "TVStandard"                 "NTSC-M"

    Option "TVHSizeAdj"                 "0"

    Option "TVVSizeAdj"                 "0"

    Option "TVHPosAdj"                  "0"

    Option "TVVPosAdj"                  "0"

    Option "TVHStartAdj"                "0"

    Option "TVColorAdj"                 "0"

    Option "GammaCorrectionI"           "0x00000000"

    Option "GammaCorrectionII"          "0x00000000"

# === OpenGL specific profiles/settings ===

    Option "Capabilities"               "0x00000000"

# === Video Overlay for the Xv extension ===

    Option "VideoOverlay"               "on"

# === OpenGL Overlay ===

# Note: When OpenGL Overlay is enabled, Video Overlay

#       will be disabled automatically

    Option "OpenGLOverlay"              "off"

# === Center Mode (Laptops only) ===

    Option "CenterMode"                 "off"

# === Pseudo Color Visuals (8-bit visuals) ===

    Option "PseudoColorVisuals"         "off"

# === QBS Management ===

    Option "Stereo"                     "off"

    Option "StereoSyncEnable"           "1"

# === FSAA Management ===

    Option "FSAAEnable"                 "no"

    Option "FSAAScale"                  "1"

    Option "FSAADisableGamma"           "no"

    Option "FSAACustomizeMSPos"         "no"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX0"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY0"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX1"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY1"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX2"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY2"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX3"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY3"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX4"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY4"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX5"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY5"                "0.000000"

# === Misc Options ===

    Option "UseFastTLS"                 "0"

    Option "BlockSignalsOnLock"         "on"

    Option "UseInternalAGPGART"         "no"

    Option "ForceGenericCPU"            "no"

    Option "KernelModuleParm"           "agplock=0" # AGP locked user pages: disabled

    BusID "PCI:1:0:0"    # vendor=1002, device=3150

    Screen 0

EndSection
```

And here is my lspci:

```

# lspci

0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/PM/GMS/910GML Express Processor to DRAM Controller (rev 03)

0000:00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/PM Express PCI Express Root Port (rev 03)

0000:00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 03)

0000:00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 03)

0000:00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #1 (rev 03)

0000:00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #2 (rev 03)

0000:00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #3 (rev 03)

0000:00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 03)

0000:00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev d3)

0000:00:1e.2 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 03)

0000:00:1e.3 Modem: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) AC'97 Modem Controller (rev 03)

0000:00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801FBM (ICH6M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 03)

0000:00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) IDE Controller (rev 03)

0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc M24 1P [Radeon Mobility X600]

0000:02:04.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2200BG (rev 05)

0000:02:06.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments Texas Instruments PCIxx21/x515 Cardbus Controller

0000:02:06.2 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments Texas Instruments OHCI Compliant IEEE 1394 Host Controller

0000:02:06.3 Unknown mass storage controller: Texas Instruments Texas Instruments PCIxx21 Integrated FlashMedia Controller

0000:02:06.4 Class 0805: Texas Instruments Texas Instruments PCI6411, PCI6421, PCI6611, PCI6621, PCI7411, PCI7421, PCI7611, PCI7621 Secure Digital (SD)

0000:02:06.5 Communication controller: Texas Instruments Texas Instruments PCI6411, PCI6421, PCI6611, PCI6621, PCI7411, PCI7421, PCI7611, PCI7621 Smart Card Controlle

0000:10:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetXtreme BCM5751M Gigabit Ethernet PCI Express (rev 11)

```

Any ideas?

----------

## dezore

 *schlesi wrote:*   

> dezore,
> 
> may be you want to have a look at "my" thread: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-343410-highlight-.html. I have solved the problem for me.
> 
> Thomas

 

i'm take your configs....

but.... when starting X - got a system hagup & black screen....

----------

## fraido

hi at all,

@snorri_dj  as you tell us that you was able to activate graphics acceleration, could you post your ati-driver version and your xorg.conf? 

all other people with an x600 with graphics acceleration working can answer  :Wink: 

thanks at all in advance.

At present i'm running a kernel gentoo-sources-2.6.15-r5 with ati-drivers-8.23.7 and xorg-x11-6.8.2-r7 and i'm not able to make graphic acceleration works.

the last question.... i run: lspci -v but i'm not able to find the chipset of my x600...how can i do?

this is my lspci -v:

```

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc M24 1P [Radeon Mobility X600] (prog-if 00 [VGA])

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Unknown device 1881

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 16

        Memory at d0000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=128M]

        I/O ports at b000 [size=256]

        Memory at f0000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=64K]

        Expansion ROM at fbee0000 [disabled] [size=128K]

        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [58] Express Endpoint IRQ 0

        Capabilities: [80] Message Signalled Interrupts: 64bit+ Queue=0/0 Enable-

        Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting

```

thanks at all

bye 

fraido

----------

## fraido

hello again,

could it be a kernel version problem?

A lot of time ago i was able to make graphics acceleration works me too, but now with newer kernel version it does not work...

some other people has the same problem?

for example schlesi reported his experience with gentoo-sources-2.6.11 that now are no more in portage...

suggestions?

thanks in advance

fraido

----------

## Rommi

 *MasterX wrote:*   

> I also have an ATI X600 card. 
> 
> So far so good. The system does not hang and I am getting about 1700FPS with glxgears. 
> 
> The problems are that I do not have xv extension on the second extension and resume/suspend does not work.
> ...

 

Mine is quite the same as your's. Also ATI radeon X600, proprietary fglrx driver and black screen on suspend. But this happens with me only on a late ATI drivers. Old one doesn't hang, but requires a patching to compile for a newer kernel.

----------

## Sethiel

I'm a bit late, but I'll try.

I have Xpress 200M and I managed to get fglrx working. Here's the situation:

1) radeonfb + fglrx works, but seems to have some kind of bad memory mapping. When I run any accelerated application (sdl+opengl project, mplayer with -vo gl2), it's working, but it reports SIGSEGV when I quit the application. Also, with mplayer, sometimes the movie plays with bad sound with a lot of speaker sounds, then I quit it and run again and it works fine.

IMPORTANT: When I run lspci -vv, it says the driver kernel's using is radeon_fb (or something like that). Dirrect rendering IS WORKING.

2) vesafb + fglrx does pretty much the same and framebuffer in console is not working at all (this might be different mistake, some kernel config or that stuff). lspci -vv reports fglrx driver and rendering seems to work a bit faster.

Now, I'd really like to have working framebuffer console AND completely working X accelerated rendering. Any ideas what I should try or do? Would be most appreciated.

----------

